# LGB's 50 Foot Flat Car & Body Mount Kadee 907s



## Ted Doskaris (Oct 7, 2008)

LGB 50 Foot Flat Car

LGB made some realistic American standard gauge rail cars, including a "50 foot" flat car (now out of production) that is representative of an early era Piggyback or TOFC (Trailer On Flat Car).

I obtained a used ATSF car at the Santa Clara, California, 2016, 32nd National Garden Railway Convention.
(Many thanks to Paul Burch that I met at the show who alerted me about these used cars - all of them piled in two boxes in various states of disrepair at a vendor's booth.)

The used ATSF car I got had missing ramps & brake wheel. Apparently the former owner had hot glued in place the side sill bumpers and cut a couple of them short. Also, there were several holes drilled in the main deck, probably to retain whatever the car load was. 

I replaced the LGB trucks with Aristo trucks to lower the car so the car looks more prototypical which, also, results in an optimal height for body mounting Kadee 907s centerset couplers and repaired the holes in the deck as summarized in the following illustration:










For full details, including "how to's", see Vignette hosted for me by Greg E. on his Web site, title:
"*LGB 50 Foot Flat Car, Lowering & Body Mount Kadee 907 Centerset Couplers*"

-Ted


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Ted,
Glad you took advantage of it. If I had been down there with my car instead of flying I would have had a bunch of them. One other thing I like to change on them is the foot stirrups. I have a hundred or so sets of the MDC stirrups that I picked up way back when they went under. Much better looking casting. I use Aristo rollerbearing trucks on mine.


----------



## Ted Doskaris (Oct 7, 2008)

*LGB 50 foot car trucks*

Thank you Paul,

As to the trucks, I chose to use the friction bearing trucks on the ATSF car based on its "Build Date of 4-55" (April 1955) so identified on the car. This date is probably a bit early for roller bearing trucks in this example - at least until I can find a prototype ATSF car that has the roller bearing trucks at which time I can change it.

If the LGB car was a Union Pacific car, I would have definitely used the roller bearing trucks since I found a prototype that closely resembled the LGB car having roller bearing trucks.

-Ted


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Ted.. Just asking?

What time period Do you model in .???

SD


----------



## Ted Doskaris (Oct 7, 2008)

SD90WLMT said:


> Ted.. Just asking?
> 
> What time period Do you model in .???
> 
> SD



Roughly, 1940s to 1990s.
I have about 360 cars and 55 locos.
I can put trains together representative of a given era.

-Ted


----------

